# Raketa Perpetual Calender



## adwallis (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Raketa perpetual calender that is missing its crown to rotate the pereptual calender ring.

Does anyone hapen to know the crown size (tap size mainly as its easy to measure the diameter) for this or even more remotely does anyone have a spare?

cheers,

Adam


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I had this problem, but I was lucky enough to find a spares or repair on the bay and swapped them over, I don't know whether the wonder is the same as the calender adjuster as that is still on my spares watch


----------



## adwallis (Jan 18, 2014)

I did wonder if the main crown was the same size but didn't want to go down the route of trying to remove it from the stem just in case I damage the stem.

Logically it would make sense for it to be the same but I am fast learning logic does not always prevail in this watch malarkey.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

adwallis said:


> I did wonder if the main crown was the same size but didn't want to go down the route of trying to remove it from the stem just in case I damage the stem.
> 
> Logically it would make sense for it to be the same but I am fast learning logic does not always prevail in this watch malarkey.


The crown itself is the same size and shape if memory serves but that doesn't matter. I don't think the calendar crown is simply a round thing that you screw on another stem just like the one on the main crown. It should be different inside and engage a ratchet thingy that turns the calendar wheel. It's probably even a single piece business.

My advise would be to try and get a broken down Raketa from the bay from where you can cannibalize the part. Should be easier and also cheap that way.


----------



## adwallis (Jan 18, 2014)

There is a threaded stem in there thats sits relatively flush with the case and with the caseback off I can see the wheel that turns the wheel so it appears its all there bar the crown.

Maybe the cannibalism route is the simplest, I'm too impatient to wait for one to come up I suppose.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

adwallis said:


> Maybe the cannibalism route is the simplest, I'm too impatient to wait for one to come up I suppose.


I haven't been looking into this for quite some time as I gave up trying to fix watches myself but I believe you'll find it easier and faster to get a whole, spare watch than the single calendar part... Russian brands were never very good at supplying parts and now most of them are gone (exception to Vostok and you can argue that Volmax can represent the old Poljot but I seriously doubt it...).

Raketa still exists but it's pretty much the name only. Some Swiss folks bought the borderline dead brand and they have new products but I very much doubt they could/would want to supply you with the needed part. Ebay is filled with these old watches and prices are ridiculously low.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i vote for cannibalism, it worked for me :thumbup:


----------



## adwallis (Jan 18, 2014)

Feels like I'm giving up and cheating bit I suppose the relative inexpensive spares/repairs donor is the easiest route.

Suppose one working watch is better than two unused broken one's. Makes me feel better anyway!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

adwallis said:


> Feels like I'm giving up and cheating bit I suppose the relative inexpensive spares/repairs donor is the easiest route.
> 
> Suppose one working watch is better than two unused broken one's. Makes me feel better anyway!


You can get one for... oh. I don't know... 10 or 20 quid. Besides , if your going to keep old Soviet watches, you better hoard some spares because no one stocks them. Today was the crown, tomorrow you may need something else.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I got my spares watch for less than a tenner, but I freely admit I'm a tight git with things like that


----------

